# Anyone raise Dorper hair Sheep?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My sister ought a lamb for us at a auction.
We don't know what it is but she looks just like a dorper.

A sheep farmer said that hair sheep in general have problems in lambing and are disease prone.


Online it says that they are quite hardy. They are said to have a lambing rate 150%.

We planned on butchering this ewe because of the problems they are said to have.
But being that my sister bought her I think we should find out if they are a good breed and keep her if she is.

She has good teats which would be good for raising lambs.

Let me know what you guys think.

Do sheep eat more hay than goats? How much hay to keep through the winter?


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

bull the sheep are ezer to raise then goats ,less truble laming.
do not lison to dum folks who hate sheep.
she will make good mom.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

We raise hair sheep. The are more worm resistance and are excellent mothers. Dorpers bring good prices too.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We have 4 Katahdins and 1 St. Croix and they are easy keepers. We lost 3 bucklings in a month to barber pole worms last month and no impact to the sheep. They eat a little more than my goats but that's only because I have Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had hair x sheep once. They were very hardy and never had any issues lambing. They both had twins as first timmers, and were very good moms.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I think we will stick to our original plans to just butcher her.
She is a nice lamb but with the cost of hay (I would have to buy more) and everything I would much rather start in the spring or fall of next year.
There would also be almost no way of breeding her.

I will probably start with 4 ewe's and a ram. Do you think that is a nice ratio?
Might go with a good breed where I can get wool and meat.
I don't know if we can have tons of livestock on 3 acres so might wait a few years..


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

We have one ewe lamb, She is a hair sheep, but her hair is like wool. I like her much better than ewe lamb we had two yrs ago who had wool. I don't have to worry about shearing. She is housed with the goats, so also has free choice hay, but didn't eat the same things as the goats while on pasture, she prefers the grass to the weeds, and other browse the goats loved. We were going to butcher her this fall, but decided not bc we put a bunch of money into her for pink eye and Pneumonia(sp?) after we got her home.


----------

